# Why Wont My Black Rhom Eat?



## russian thc (Jul 28, 2011)

my black piranha wont eat i got him a week ago and hes about 6". hes very skidish and wont eat feeders or krill. any idea?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

It is not uncommon for Serra's to take a while to settle into their tanks before eatting. I would hold off on the feeders and just offer small pieces of tilapia or Raw shrimp once a week until he eats. In the beginning he will probably appreciate some privacy so I would drop the food in and leave. If its not eatten in 20-25 minutes, go in and remove the food.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

for my brandtii, the key was dropping the food in at night before the lights went out. He would usually eat it after it sat there for like 30 min. Or once the lights went out.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Evening best time imo. He'll eat when he gets hungry n gets settled in.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I feed my P's at nite.


----------

